# Restoring a Bob Trailer



## photosbymark (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone.  Found an old Bob trailer that had been well used, but for $60 I didn't think I could bad wrong at all.  The thing is so well made to begin with that it really doesn't need much.  It has been repainted the previous owner said several times and I believe its about due for another coat.  Thinking about a powder coat for durability but that I can not do at home.  Have no idea how old this one is or what colors these came in originally.

I had to buy a flag, and really needs some new hitch pins but all in all I am looking forward to touring with it.


----------



## benjclark (Aug 30, 2011)

Hard to go wrong at $60.  Paint it (or powder coat) to match your bike!  Or blaze orange or neon green, so people see it.


----------



## jmagruder10 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have one that has been used one time. It has a really nice waterproof bag. I hope that you got the special rear skewer that you need to attach it to your bike, if not I think they run $40-50


----------



## photosbymark (Aug 30, 2011)

The skewer was there with the extras for the trailer hitch.  The little pin that holds the hitch to the skewer apparently had broken and he had made one with a spoke.  Looked sound but its probably the older style and a plain old cotter pin would be easier.  He had it where it was solid but to make sure it would stay he had a tie wrap holding it in place to make sure it stayed.  Now I am enough of a red neck that a tie wrap didn't bother me in the least.  At some point I will probably order the pins to make the hitching and unhitching the trailer easier.

Do those things need a kick stand???  After looking at the length, leaning over on just the bikes stand might not work so well if loaded.  Any thoughts and thanks again for the help.


----------



## photosbymark (Sep 6, 2011)

Well an update on the restoration, or should I say the get it started restoration.  I decided to do a quick scuff and rattle can paint job.  When I got to scuffing this old girl had more coats of paint than Phyllis Diller had face lifts.   It really needed a full sand blasting to do it right.  Since I don't have a sand blaster yet, and this was going to be a quick one in the first place, the areas that were not smooth would just have to be character for a while.  Next spring if I really ride with the trailer enough to justify it, I'll redo it right.  The rust o rattle cans were the paint of choice.  The two most likely bikes to pull this trailer with were blue, the the Rustelom blue didn't match either.  Again next time I will probably have it match my semi recumbent, but its still better than the off white that was on it which was a quick job as well.

Got a flag and two tail lights for it.  Yes two.  If one fails I am not invisible at night.  A quick look at the tire left me the impression it had maybe a few more miles on it.  Since football season is about to start, upon further review, I found a bulge and a small knot on the side wall.  Probably could get by, but tires are cheap.  Got one on order and should be here tomorrow to replace both the tire and tube.  It should last a very long time.

Only thing I really need now is some new hitch pins and to try it out.  Wonder how its going to pull.  I'll know soon


----------

